# Stuck on Powering Up



## TxPres (Nov 29, 2001)

Old Series 2 of my brother finally bit the dust and was stuck on "Powering UP".
Pulled old 40GB HD.
I have my own Series 2 that I had upgraded and saved the orig HD (80GB).
Used WinMFS9 to copy image from 80GB drive, saved, then installed on new 750GB drive. (Ran SeaTools and checked the drive for errors: Passed) Installed in my brothers Series 2.
However, nothing changed. Still stuck on "Powering UP"

Any ideas?

Drive Problem still? Don't have another one handy. 
Try a reinstall?
Try a different image?
Power supply problem? Everything boots OK.


----------



## TxPres (Nov 29, 2001)

Looks like I found the problem. While both are S2, they are different models.
My brothers Tivo is a TCD230040 while mine is a TCD649080.
Got an image from a TCD230040 and it works fine.


----------

